# Suspendre l'activité ne fonctionne pas.



## iMacounet (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai mis un dongle bluetooth belkin sur mon iMac G4 800 Mhz pour utiliser ma Magic Mouse. Elle fonctionne bien sauf que "suspendre l'activité" quand je l'active, réactive immédiatement l'iMac. Et quand je mets la souris d'origine l'iMac reste en veille ! Est ce qu'il y aurait une solution pour que l'iMac reste en veille en ayant la souris allumée ?


----------

